# DVD Copyright



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello,
If it were possible for me to make a copy of a movie on DVD for my own use, would I be breaking the copyright law?
A disc of a movie that I have is hanging up on certain scenes. I thought the dvd players lens needed cleaning and I used a lens cleaner but it did not solve the problem. I played another movie without no problems. So the problem movie has to be at fault. Hence why I would like to see if making a copy on my computer would give me a good result.
I also used a disc cleaner and that did not help.

What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Technically illegal as far as I understand the law. Is anybody ever going to find out or really care? Not likely. I don't know if commercially produced DVDs have any type of write protection on them.


If the original DVD has a snag, making a copy may well just make another copy of the snag. Probably couldn't hurt to try, though.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You have a copy bought and paid for, what equipment you use to see it would be reasonably up to you, your not selling or distributing copies. I think the law would be with you.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks,
Now I'll see If I can make a copy.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> You have a copy bought and paid for, what equipment you use to see it would be reasonably up to you, your not selling or distributing copies. I think the law would be with you.



The OP bought and paid for one copy and one copy only. My earlier comment should have had the caveat that laws may differ in different lands.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> The OP bought and paid for one copy and one copy only. My earlier comment should have had the caveat that laws may differ in different lands.


 Back when we had to buy computer programs on discs we down loaded it but kept the disc to prove it was bought and paid for. I see no difference.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Back when we had to buy computer programs on discs we down loaded it but kept the disc to prove it was bought and paid for. I see no difference.



Oh, for sure. No doubt we're all done it, but whether it was or is technically legal is my point. There might exist a provision for 'format shifting'; i.e. making a backup copy on a computer or other platform, but I don't care enough to look. I know libraries and museums can do that for preservation purposes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Oh, for sure. No doubt we're all done it, but whether it was or is technically legal is my point. There might exist a provision for 'format shifting'; i.e. making a backup copy on a computer or other platform, but I don't care enough to look. I know libraries and museums can do that for preservation purposes.


 Either way no one is coming after a single user anyway.:wink2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Any DVD can be copied.
Any Blu-Ray can be copied.
Any UHD Blu-Ray can be ....uhm, well ripped.
They all have copy protection, if purchased. The DVD Copy protection has been broken back in the 90's.
There are plenty of free programs out there to copy a Store bought DVD.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Before you try and copy it here's a couple of things to try out. Clean the disc using pledge. If that doesn't work try the next stage which is to gently polish it using car wax or even brasso and a microfiber cloth. The actual layer of data is on the underside of the top layer. Usually that doesn't get ruined but if the top layer is scratched deeply you're SOL. The bottom of the disc is usually where the damage happens and can usually be repaired by buffing it out.


And the copyright issue you don't even want to start in on because if it means you get it cheaper than a new copy it's illegal. Forget the company but because DVD's didn't degrade like VHS, they wanted the discs to just stop working after so many plays because they would lose money on repeat buyers.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I placed the faulty disc in my computer and play it to see if it would hang up. Well it did on the same scene. This tells me that I would get the same result trying to make a copy. So I am going to try Fish Stick suggestions to save it.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I've had good luck with automotive wax as well.




I wouldn't be afraid of breaking copy protection and making a 'backup' either once you get it going. Technically it may be illegal in your area, but they are not going to arrest you for backing up a disc you legally purchased.


If you sell or give the copy away however, that becomes a problem. They lose money and THIS is what copy protection is trying to stop.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fish_Stick said:


> And the copyright issue you don't even want to start in on because if it means you get it cheaper than a new copy it's illegal. Forget the company but because DVD's didn't degrade like VHS, they wanted the discs to just stop working after so many plays because they would lose money on repeat buyers.



The idea of copyright and purchasing the right to watch a video/movie has nothing to do with making money off repeat buyers or "wanting" discs to stop working. Indeed copyright has nothing to do with the media which the movie is on at all.


In fact when you get into Blu Ray, you will find that the industry has gone the extra mile to try and alleviate this "back up" issue by supplying several different media types in the package that you buy... the blu ray disc itself, a dvd version as well as access to a downloadable version.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The MPAA is in charge or protecting against bootleg DVDs & the RIAA does the same for audio recordings.I knew a guy who worked for the RIAA. His job was to have the cops arrest people at flea markets who were selling bootleg CDs. The last thing that a cop wants to do is arrest people at a flea market. It's supposed to be a cake walk day & usually is. So the RIAA guy would buy the cops lunch. Both the RIAA & the MPAA have a small army. Here's a pic.


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAARY/we9-EwuwgFs/s1600/photo-riaa-cops.jpg


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Bob Sanders said:


> The idea of copyright and purchasing the right to watch a video/movie has nothing to do with making money off repeat buyers or "wanting" discs to stop working. Indeed copyright has nothing to do with the media which the movie is on at all.
> 
> 
> In fact when you get into Blu Ray, you will find that the industry has gone the extra mile to try and alleviate this "back up" issue by supplying several different media types in the package that you buy... the blu ray disc itself, a dvd version as well as access to a downloadable version.



Well they are trying but not very hard that's for sure. I find it very frustrating that usually my legal means of watching content is very cumbersome and has problems - Vudu, UV copies etc. They update something and now your content isn't available or doesn't work right until the next update. Offline play really means you still need an active connection because it has to periodically check while you're watching that you're authorized to view it even though you just downloaded it the night before...(Netflix is the only service I've used so far that truly had offline download copies) However the one thing that always works are my "backup" copies from DVDs that I exported to my phone or tablet. But as mentioned above this is probably more due to the MPAA garbage. 



But back to the topic if you can't get the disc to play properly a backup copy isn't going to be any better. Some of the rippers have an option of error scanning or correction that will attempt to read those bad sectors but the best way is to get the disc working properly first. Used to use dvd fab and nero years back in the XP days. Depending on the actual disc too you might need to compress it when you back it up if you don't have dual layer discs. I'll see if I can come up with the name of that software - dvd shrink is what comes to mind right now.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Fish Stick,
You won't need to check on any software to get my disc copied as I just trashed it. Its easier and cheaper for me to replace it with a new one by ordering online. I figure my travel time (about 12 to 16 miles) and costs for materials to make a copy (assuming it worked) would cost me more. I tried the car wax method and it did not work for me. It only cost $13.00 to order a new movie. The title of the movie is "Gettysburg" with Tom Beringer, Jeff Daniels and Martin Sheen. I'll check the otc cost vs online, next time I go shopping.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL!

You can buy this movie on Amazon for very little money brand new:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Direct link:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...r?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1534453448&sr=8-3


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fish_Stick said:


> I'll see if I can come up with the name of that software - dvd shrink is what comes to mind right now.


I haven't ripped dvd's in probably a decade now but I used to use 
AnyDVD. I think it's still around.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Deja-vue said:


> LOL!
> 
> You can buy this movie on Amazon for very little money brand new:



Thanks, I just ordered it.


----------

